# bearded dragon starter kit help asap :(



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

what all do i need in addition to a viv for a bearded dragon? i have seen kits online for 150 where as the centre where im gettin aussie from is askin 210 plus 45 for beardie. is this kit sufficient or is there better alternatives that maybe this guy is selling me. dont want to get him and unintentionally harm him by lack of knowledge so any help appreciated

Swell Bearded Dragon Kit - Beginner


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

You'll need to buy a new viv eventually if you get that starter kit...you want a 4ft one at least


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

not sure really, i got my whole set up and a weeks food for £100.( i Had Viv) that was UV bulb and fittings, basking bulb and cover, i got stones from the beach (cleaned afew times b4 use) 3 x Crickets, some calcium powder,big bag of bedding. and that was not a pack deal. as 4 a food bowl u can use anythin aslong as the BD can get 2 it to eat. i have an oldplastic lid i put there greens in and they dont really need water some u can just spray the viv with water once a day so saves another bowl.

Hope this helps some

: victory:


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

thankyou for your reply. there are also 4ft vivs but is everything else ok for its entire life? also do you know how to set it up if i buy everything seperate(even the vivs are flat packed) im totally clueless and its sounding like the guy in reptile centre charging 60 pounds more for a ready to plug in one is a bit pricey? i know i need a heat matt, uv lights, basking bulb food and water trays and a log to hide under as well as the bark for its floor. anything else? thanks again


----------



## dougal (Dec 2, 2009)

All the stuff listed is pretty goog quality stuff. However i would recommend you get a 4 foot viv instead of the 3 foot as a bearded dragon will out grow the 3 foot quite quickly and would eventually need the 4 foot viv anyway. Be sure to get a longer uv tube to suit the larger viv though. you may want to consider Swell Bearded Dragon Kit - Advanced 

The only other things i can think of you would need is his food, calcium suppliment, vitamin supliment and some sort of log or what ever for him to climb on. Whatever you do DO NOT USE CALCI SAND as this is potentily very harmful however playsand is safe to use and much much cheaper! I would also recommend the use of a digital thermometer when setting up your heat gradients. Ideally you want to get your viv set up at least a week before picking up your beardie as getting the temps right can take a bit of fiddling about before it is how it should be


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you dont need a heat mat for a bearded dragon, nor should you use bark  most people avoid loose substrates (such as sand/bark/etcetc) you'll wanna use newpaper when it is young


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

the man in the reptile cnetre was asking 120 on top of a 90 pounds 3ft viv which i can get online for 69(only dif is i have to make it up) the bowls arent my main concern its just the 250 sounds rahter pricey including aussie. are they easy to make up the vivs i mean or have you all purchased already built? as for viv set up how do i go about that should i decide to get everything elsewhere and just by the lizard and food from this guy? thanks to everyone replying xx


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

u dont NEED a heat matt if can keep temps up without it. BD dont feel anythin from underneath them,its all about the top of there heads. they have a 3rd eye ( thats what i call it anyway lol ) so all there heat is picked up from there heads. its easy 2 make the Viv and2 put the fittings in. i put all mine in and was ready 2 go within an hour.

That should do u tho.just need 2 re-new the UV bulb every 6months as it dies of after that and u should b gd


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jade299 said:


> what all do i need in addition to a viv for a bearded dragon? i have seen kits online for 150 where as the centre where im gettin aussie from is askin 210 plus 45 for beardie. is this kit sufficient or is there better alternatives that maybe this guy is selling me. dont want to get him and unintentionally harm him by lack of knowledge so any help appreciated
> 
> Swell Bearded Dragon Kit - Beginner


it's not the best kit.

you can probably get the full and correct setup for less. That kit has:
1 - a viv that'll need upgrading.
2 - analogue thermometer - really need 2 digital
3 - desert sand (not great for babies and if you decide to go for sand when it's older, play sand is cheaper)
4 - no thermostat


new prices you should be looking at:
1 - 4x2x2 viv, around £90
2 - dimming thermostat - £35
3 - ceramic bulb holder - £3 .. about £7 with cable and plug
4 - 60watt bulb - 50p
5 - digital thermometers - about £4
6 - food bowl - any bowl will do
7 - UVB tube and starter - about £35 - £40
8 - newspaper substrate - free

so total is around £170. You can save a lot by buying second hand or building the viv yourself.


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

i looked at the advanced one but the price put me off a little trying to keep costs down as much as possible as on tight budget(obviously without harming the beardie) would it work out cheaper to buy the larger viv and the other items seperate? where would yo reccomomend for good quality budget priced things or have i found the best site in link above? xxx


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

What MEKO said lol

And its easy to do. iv had flat pack b4 and my 8yearold could do it. just read leaflet that comes with it.

Easy :2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you might wanna try this sites classified section  OR Ebay even


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

it differs where ever u go, i live on the Isle of wight and i use "Livefoodbypost" and thats where my stuff comes from,just need 2 hunt round really


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

Meko said:


> it's not the best kit.
> 
> you can probably get the full and correct setup for less. That kit has:
> 1 - a viv that'll need upgrading.
> ...


that message was really helpful as are the others. i did say to the guy will 3ft viv last its entire life and he seemed convinced it would after 25 years of breeding....unusual why he should go against his own advice and store him in a 4ft though.... as for setting up by getting it all individual this concerns me as i am how shall i say errrm technically challenged lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it is confusing the first time around but that's because it's a load of words on screen that you're trying to build in your head.
if you look at a viv that's set up, it all makes sense and fits into pace.

The basking light is a light that goes at one end of the viv (just like a light in your lounge). The UVB goes along the entire length of the viv, the thermostat controls the heat of the basking bulb so it doesn't fry the beardie.. getting the probe in the right place is the most annoying bit.
Once that's all done it's just a case of getting the insides looking nice.


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

how about this for a 4ft viv? safe enough if i build it?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can even use furniture if it's big enough.. office furniture often has glass sliding doors on it already.


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

jade299 said:


> how about this for a 4ft viv? safe enough if i build it?


sorry the link is here VivExotic 48in Compact Vivarium Oak


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

whereabouts do you live? there's viv builders on here who might be in your area.
The vivtronic one is too small, it's got the length but not the depth or height.


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

thats a nice 1, bit higher maybe tho. i paid a little less for a 3ft Viv and yes they r a peace of p**s to fix together. take u 5/10mins : victory:


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

i live in a flat you see so space isnt on my side unfortunately  i live in south west scotland(on the border of north west england) 100 miles from both glasow up north of me and newcastle down south of me . appreciate all this help my head is pickled lol


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

i have 2 babys at the mo (9weeks old) and they r in a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft but when they get 6months-ish im gunna split them up so they will have the above Viv size each. they need a lot of room hehe.so if u want it tolast its life then look 4 a Viv about 3/4ft wide, 2ft high and 2ft deep


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

does it have to be a dimmin thermostat? or will either of these do? adding things to basket as we speak to get an overall idea of this web page cost for kit x

Habistat Temp Thermostat

Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jade299 said:


> i live in a flat you see so space isnt on my side unfortunately  i live in south west scotland(on the border of north west england) 100 miles from both glasow up north of me and newcastle down south of me . appreciate all this help my head is pickled lol


 
that's a bugger.. lol
I can think of viv builders in the North East and the North West but none up Carlisle way. Although you could have one delivered ready built.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jade299 said:


> does it have to be a dimmin thermostat? or will either of these do? adding things to basket as we speak to get an overall idea of this web page cost for kit x
> 
> Habistat Temp Thermostat
> 
> Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat


 
needs to be dimming. both of those are on / off thermostats which is like somebody standing in your lounge turning the lights on and off.
Somebody on here does dimming thermostats for £35 delivered.


----------



## jade299 (Feb 8, 2010)

Meko said:


> needs to be dimming. both of those are on / off thermostats which is like somebody standing in your lounge turning the lights on and off.
> Somebody on here does dimming thermostats for £35 delivered.


do you know who i will make another post


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

Habistat Dimming Thermostat


----------

